# Brody the new foster



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW! He certainly is a looker!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's very cute! How old is he, what's his story?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good looking boy! What happened to his face?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I see a possible failed foster.  He is just way too good looking, and I think he knows it! I love his name too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for fostering this handsome guy. I hope the marking behavior doesn't last long for your sake and your homes sake.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I think I see a possible failed foster.  He is just way too good looking, and I think he knows it! I love his name too!



She may not wanna keep him if he keeps peeing on her!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Brody*

Brody is JUST GORGEOUS.

Fostermom: How old is he?

*Heidi (Claudia's) Friend in Ohio is looking for a Male Golden.*


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

He's about two years old. I guess he was originally living with someone who kept him mainly outside in a kennel/pen. Not very good conditions from what I gather. He was then given up to a woman who had a littermate of his (not sure of reason), however she was no longer able to keep him as she has three other dogs of her own and it just became too much. So, Brody was brought into the rescue and was being fostered by a different foster family up until yesterday morning. We brought him here since we have a fenced in yard and are very active and he desperately needs the exercise! 

fostermom.... he was apparently in a scuffle at his last foster home. He has three puncture wounds that are scabbed up.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> I think I see a possible failed foster.


That would be the biggest negative EVER! He is a beautiful looking boy no doubt about it, but there's no way I could keep him and Tyson together under one roof for too long. Plus we can't have any more failed fosters until we get a bigger house and win the lottery! : 



> I hope the marking behavior doesn't last long for your sake and your homes sake


Ahhhh.... thanks! You and me both! He got the kitchen heater tonight. I told DH that should smell good in a few days!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He is just so good looking. I absolutely love his colors. I probably would have adopted him in a second if he were closer to me! It's a good thing I'm far away!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is one goodlooking boy. I think he will be adopted very soon.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

He's beautiful! And he looks like a real sweetie. I love the bathtub pictures.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a handsome boy...Love the first picture... showing what we call here treat lips.... Cruiser does that all the time.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a handsome, handsome face on that boy!!!!!!!


----------

